# The Iliad



## e.Blackstar (Aug 9, 2005)

Who's read it? What did you think?


----------



## Hammersmith (Aug 10, 2005)

I rather enjoyed it, but at times I struggled. I think if I had read a prose translation before diving into the verse I would have gone into it with a better understanding of the action described. I did enjoy it, despite having to reread several stanzas, and I'd recommend it to anyone. Anyone good, that is.


----------



## Beleg (Aug 10, 2005)

Bo-yawn-ring.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 10, 2005)

Hammersmith said:


> think if I had read a prose translation before diving into the verse I would have gone into it with a better understanding of the action described.



Yeah, I read the synopsis in the front of the book first.   made it much easier...


----------

